

PhotoShop is not a design tool - bergie
https://medium.com/design-ux/10489d3cc430

======
Sprint
This is well disguised advertisement for a kickstarter campaign with the
trademark medium.com long-winded cringe-worthy grandiosity ego-stroking setup.

Skip, you aren't missing anything in this.

~~~
bergie
If you read how much Quartz Composer has been helping the Facebook design
team, you might be less dismissive. With NoFlo we hope to bring that kind of
collaboration to the web world.

[https://medium.com/the-year-of-the-looking-
glass/af182add5a2...](https://medium.com/the-year-of-the-looking-
glass/af182add5a2f)

 _It 's no secret that many of us on the Facebook Design team are avid users
of QuartzComposer, a visual prototyping tool that lets you create hi-fidelity
demos that look and feel like exactly what you want the end product to be.
We’ve given a few talks on QC in the past, and its presence at Facebook
(introduced by Mike Matas a few years back) has changed the way we design. Not
only does QC make working with engineers much easier, it’s also incredibly
effective at telling the story of a design._

~~~
Sprint
I was no criticising NoFlo but the post.

